
Sleep under my kitchen table at Inauguration - brianchesky
http://airbedandbreakfast.com/airbeds/show/4709
======
kqr2
They forgot that someone can sleep in the bathtub too.

Reminds me of this craig's list ad:

<http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/nyc/907788944.html>

------
Silentio
I've always thought these kinds of sites are interesting. I would be afraid of
getting hacked into a thousand pieces and thrown in a dumpster...

~~~
maxwell
You know, I'm not a big fan of Facebook, but this site should use it for
vetting. You don't know much from a name, picture, and some attributes, but in
all honesty I'd be more inclined to trust someone (at least to not be a psycho
killer) after looking at their drunk pictures and wall posts than anything any
central authority could issue.

------
eli
Word is that demand has actually relatively low for the "sleep on my couch"
type offers: [http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/08/washington-
ren...](http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/08/washington-rental-boom-
a-bust/)

Though, that said, I've heard that people are getting hotels in Fredrick, MD
or even _Philly_ for inauguration. That's just nuts.

~~~
pgebhard
Well, those houses being rented out seem to be in the range of ~$3000/week.
That's what's nuts. There would be more people going that route if that price
wasn't so high.

------
a-priori
The blog article that mentions this listing is worth reading as well:

<http://www.airbedandbreakfast.com/blog/?p=409>

------
KevBurnsJr
homepage 404'd?

<http://airbedandbreakfast.com/>

~~~
KevBurnsJr
Nevermind, looks like its fixed now?

For a second there I thought it was just a 1-pager :)

